# Aberdeen BMW Meet NOV 1st



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I would like to invite you to the BMWCC Scottish Regions meet on NOV 1st

Meet on 1 Nov at 1pm just off the A90 at a venue we've used a couple of times before - the Mains of Balquarn Mains of Balquharn Portlethen Aberdeen AB12 4QS . 

A good number of folk are traveling up from central belt and have suggested that they fancy a wee overnight stay too Planning to meet on the Saturday at 10am or so probably around Perth and then drive up through some of the spectacular roads and countryside on offer before retiring to a hostelry for an evening of food, drink and banter followed by a run and photos weather permiting. 

So if you have a BMW/MINI and are Interested then leave your name


----------



## 0004BES (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm.. Will check if I'm working or not


----------

